# Questions About Combat Engineering



## Bart905 (29 Jan 2012)

I know that combat engineers build bases and bridge's and disable explosive's . My question is, on a regular day what does combat engineers do on tour ? Are you guys out there with the infantry just in case there is a ied or most of the time just building stuff ?


----------



## jparkin (29 Jan 2012)

Under the "Combat Arms" board there is a sub-forum for combat engineer-related topics. If you look in there, there are lots of threads which cover the combat engineer's trade, including threads about what they do on tour.


----------



## X Royal (29 Jan 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> I know that combat engineers build bases



You sure about that?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jan 2012)

X Royal said:
			
		

> You sure about that?



Yeah, he's sure. I don't think he means that as in "CFB".


----------



## Bart905 (29 Jan 2012)

thanks Jparkin . I will check it out . I looked around the forum and found limited information for the search bar but i will take a look. The reason I said they build bases is because I watch the introduction video on forces.com and it mentioned that they help build bases over sea's for the soldiers but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jan 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> they help build bases over sea's for the soldiers but correct me if I'm wrong.



You are not wrong.


----------



## Bart905 (29 Jan 2012)

I checked the the combat arm section for combat engineering and it answered most of my questions. I'm a type of person that loves to take risks . Mine and IED's clearance is perfect for me. I like the infantry role also. My first choice is infantry but it looks like they will be not hiring at the moment but combat engineering is appealing also. I'm 19 years old still trying to finish my highschool because I was a slacker and could not sit in class and learn about something that has nothing to do with whats important in life. Now that I learned my lesson that education is the key to success I take it much more serious , from getting 50-60's after dropping out and coming back to school now I'm getting 80-85 avarage. I'm attending adult school I only have gr 12 English and grade 11 math left and I will receive my diploma. I just got 85 on gr 11 english  yey . Just some background information about myself. Okay , so it comes down to this , I'm expected to finish school in June . I know that trades will open up in April . My question for you guys is should i fill out my application now and hope for a placement to BMQ or first finish my highschool then apply. I know for a fact even if I do get accepted  I will finish my highschool by the time i get shipped off. The reason I want to join the Canadian forces is because Canada opened up there doors to me and my family and support us with welfare for 2 years before my parents started working and I feel as if I owe something to this beautiful peaceful country. Any suggestions or opinions to applying now or after ? I think combat engineering should be open since they are accepting applications now .


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jan 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> I know that trades *will* open up in April .



"may"


----------



## jparkin (29 Jan 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> My question for you guys is should i fill out my application now and hope for a placement to BMQ or first finish my highschool then apply.



There will most likely come a point in the application process where they will have to freeze your file until all education criteria are satisfied. "Don't worry, I'll finish and pass the course soon" probably won't fly. I suggest you finish your school while building on your teamwork, leadership, and volunteering. That way you aren't setting yourself up for snags in the application process and you have that extra bit of weight to add to your application. 

Jonathan


----------



## X Royal (29 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yeah, he's sure. I don't think he means that as in "CFB".


I'm sure it depends on your definition of a base as opposed to a smaller facility.
In Afghanistan for instance I highly doubt the "Combat Engineers" played any major roll in the construction of either Kabul or Kandahar.
By major role I mean having part in design & layout or construction of major facilities. 
To me building bunkers or erecting temporary shelters would not be the same as building bases.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jan 2012)

From the accounts i have read, the engineers had quite the hand at building the strongpoints, patrol bases and FOBs in Afghanistan. I wasn't there so i could be wrong.

A good example i can relate to, is the building of the Canadian base in Kosovo in 1999. It was built by combat engineers a construction engineers. Platoon houses were also built by combat engineers. That includes roads and weatherhaven accommodations.

In Croatia, combat engineers built all the accommodations, sewage system, ammunition storage facility, roads and all defensive works for the main base for CANBAT 1.

I'm somewhat familiar with what combat engineers do.


----------



## Jammer (29 Jan 2012)

Purchase "Clearing the Way" 23 Fd Sqn in Afghanistan...shameless plug.
Available on Amazon.ca


----------



## X Royal (29 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> From the accounts i have read, the engineers had quite the hand at building the strongpoints, patrol bases and FOBs in Afghanistan. I wasn't there so i could be wrong.
> 
> A good example i can relate to, is the building of the Canadian base in Kosovo in 1999. It was built by combat engineers a construction engineers. Platoon houses were also built by combat engineers. That includes roads and weatherhaven accommodations.
> 
> ...



Basically my point. Combat Engineers are not placed in the role of building bases. Yes they will assist in some of the tasks. 
Construction Engineers play a far bigger part in the construction of overseas bases. 
In most cases these facilities will also be built in a major part by non military contractors. 
Again a definition of a base plays a big part in this discussion. 
Smaller facilities may be delegated to the Combat Engineers.
In Canada  non military contractors will most likely do most of if not all the construction.
Building bases is not a major function of Combat Engineers.
Combat in their title plays a major part in their role.
In no way am i trying to degrade the Combat Engineers as they do play a vital role but the vital role is not in building bases.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jan 2012)

X Royal said:
			
		

> Construction Engineers play a far bigger part in the construction of overseas bases.



This runs contrary to my experience overseas.

I don't think the OP was talking about bases in Canada, as i have said before.


----------



## Bart905 (30 Jan 2012)

I applied online yesterday. Hopefully it all goes well. I selected Infantry and Combat Engineer will see what happens I will keep you guys updated


----------



## Bart905 (1 Feb 2012)

Like I mentioned on the post above I applied on Tuesday, on the site it said that I would get a automated email send to the email address I provided and so far I have not received anything. It said on the site since I applied online until my files are sent to the local recruitment center, they would not have access to my info and status. I selected 2 careers infantry and combat engineer . I would also like to add another one since its a higher chance of getting in that way but when I log on I cant update anything because I already sent over my application. So how what would you suggest I do at this point.


----------



## Diamondwillow (1 Feb 2012)

Call your local recruiting office?


----------



## Bart905 (1 Feb 2012)

Ok so I just called the recruitment center they provide on forces.ca . I asked the recruiter if I can do it my application directly through my local recruitment center and they said no. He said after I send my application there should of been a letter saying congratulations on your application and he said to mail my information like transcripts and so on.  

6. Copies of the supporting documents will be required to be submitted to the Canadian Forces National Recruiting Contact Centre before any processing can begin. Ensure that your information is complete and correct as incomplete or illegible forms will not be accepted.

a. Copy of proof of Canadian citizenship; (Birth Certificate, Canadian Passport or Citizenship Card);

b. Copies of all official academic transcripts (secondary and post-secondary studies); include both front and back of the documents as we require the marking scheme. Copies of transcripts with the marking “Not Official” will not be accepted.


----------



## Diamondwillow (1 Feb 2012)

I just had a thought - did you check your junk folder?  Perhaps the email went there.


----------

